# Forum software is modifying posted links



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

This link http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2728 and others are being modified by the forum software and causing the links to be invalid.

Forum software changes the link to

```
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2417131&dr_log=-1&linkout=http%3A//support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2728
```
 when the link is clicked. However the correct link is shown if just hovering your mouse over it without actually clicking it.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

Thanks for the report. Issue has been resolved.


----------

